# Options to receive money online (ecommerce) for international merchants?



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

it's been a while since my last post on this forum (about 2 years??).. now i'm back and hopefully i can start this business some time soon *fingers crossed*.

ok, what are the options available to receive/send money online?

i know about Paypal, but my account can only send money (due to Paypal's country restruction, they still didn't look into the option of permitting receiving money).

I know about MoneyBookers, which is the only option i'm aware of that can allow me to receive money.

what else you suggest?

p.s. i live in Bahrain, Middle-East.

thanks!


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

not a single reply... :S


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmm.... BUMP?

anyone?


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

I believe that there are big European bank branches over there. If you could get a credit card from one of them, then maybe you have a chance with paypal. Maybe you should ask paypal about this issue


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Max,

just wanted to learn too other than paypal. 

Paypal is a very good tool, is there any more methods?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

cmos said:


> I believe that there are big European bank branches over there. If you could get a credit card from one of them, then maybe you have a chance with paypal. Maybe you should ask paypal about this issue



Finally an answer!! (not what i'm looking for, but thanks for replying )..

Even with European/American banks we have here, Paypal wouldn't allow to receive money. i've been asking Paypal to look into allowing us to do so, but they still to investigate the options.

not everyone has Moneybookers and i'm sure ppl wouldn't bother with creating new accounts just to pay for a tee.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

There should be western union offices in Bahrain


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

michellefanfan said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> just wanted to learn too other than paypal.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

You got many others (if you're not in Bahrain).!

Moneybookers
Google
Yahoo (i think)


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

BroJames said:


> There should be western union offices in Bahrain


there are .. but how would you feel to pay money through WU everytime you feel like buying a tee? it's not practical at all.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

maXmood said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> You got many others (if you're not in Bahrain).!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, Max. 

Actually, i didn't use online payment tool too much, but bank to bank transfer. I will check them out once i need use them, sorry not help but get help from you. 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

maXmood said:


> there are .. but how would you feel to pay money through WU everytime you feel like buying a tee? it's not practical at all.


 
Hi Max,

I just find that some of our clients in ME who did retail selling on website, their payment tools have visa and mastercard, don't know if that possible there for you? 

Bill


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

maXmood said:


> there are .. but how would you feel to pay money through WU everytime you feel like buying a tee? it's not practical at all.


I know you wanted it on-line and WU is definitely not a preferred method due to the higher cost and extra hassles of having to go to their offices. Just posted it as a remote option. And I do prefer to send money by WU when buying something online due to bad experiences a 2 card transactions.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

michellefanfan said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I just find that some of our clients in ME who did retail selling on website, their payment tools have visa and mastercard, don't know if that possible there for you?
> 
> Bill


Yes, a business can have a gateway set for them to receive online payment.

you can't have that if you're an individual trying to do some part time job selling stuff.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

BroJames said:


> I know you wanted it on-line and WU is definitely not a preferred method due to the higher cost and extra hassles of having to go to their offices. Just posted it as a remote option. And I do prefer to send money by WU when buying something online due to bad experiences a 2 card transactions.


sorry to hear that.. i had bad experience with both, and found out that WU was worse. but yeah, it's a method out there if all else fails (still won't be practical).


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

No issues there.

Purchased a book on line and was being charged monthly for the same purchase. Complained with the bank, they took care of that, but the following month the same amount showed up again. Thankfully, no 3rd time. 

Regarding credit cards, we dealt directly with a local bank when we still accepted cards. However, a computer repair shop across our former shop coursed their credit card transaction through a company. What I can remember is that they access their "account" on-line to check transactions. They paid a small initial fee and the minumum monthly transaction was only P10,000 (about the monthly minimum wage here). In contrast, banks require a P100,000-150,000 minimum. 

I do not know what these companies are called but maybe you can ask around if they have one there.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

BroJames said:


> No issues there.
> 
> Purchased a book on line and was being charged monthly for the same purchase. Complained with the bank, they took care of that, but the following month the same amount showed up again. Thankfully, no 3rd time.
> 
> ...


it's pretty much complicated in my country. only 2 banks that offers payment gateways, and you can only apply for this service if you actually own a business or a Commercial Registration ID. and to get that, you shouldn't be employed or working in a company.

that's why my only option is to look for online payments like paypal. and even paypal isn't being merciful and give us the option to receive money.!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Max, you can try 2checkout.com. From their FAQ, it looks like they accept international merchants from around the world with their ecommerce solutions. I have a couple of clients that have used them.

CCNow may be another option for you. I used them when I first started selling online years ago.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Hi Max, you can try 2checkout.com. From their FAQ, it looks like they accept international merchants from around the world with their ecommerce solutions. I have a couple of clients that have used them.
> 
> CCNow may be another option for you. I used them when I first started selling online years ago.


 Thanks Rod, i'll have a look at both options.. let's hope i get sorted with at least one *fingers crossed*.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

maXmood said:


> Thanks Rod, i'll have a look at both options.. let's hope i get sorted with at least one *fingers crossed*.


Cool...be sure to report back and let us know how it turns out. Might help others in the future in a similar situation


----------



## FearlessFX (Dec 10, 2009)

maXmood said:


> not a single reply... :S


Thats a hard question for most on here are not from your area. I would find another on-Line company and find out how they handle their payment options. It doesn't even have to be another t shirt company but just on that accepts payments from where you are targeting.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, i went through both 2checkout.com and CCNow.com, and both offers an alternative product to Merchant account, which is basically a Reseller service.

It's like you display the products u wanna sell (on your website, but on their system), then buyers buy it off your website (but it's actually bought off the Reseller) and you get the money at the end. However, all of this is done through your website, but their payment gateway. They both accept many types of Credit Cards along with Paypal payments, and you don't need a paypal account because they will be doing the deal on your behalf and send you the money to your bank account.

Their charges are fine on large monthly sales, because they charge about $0.5 per transaction + 5.5% of monthly revenue. CCNow charges you about $10 if your sale is less than a certain amount ($100 i think??), 2Checkout doesn't have this policy which makes it better for small/home business/individuals.

Another thing would be sending your money to your bank account. CCNow has 2 set dates to send out the money you collected (on 4th and 16th of every month), while 2Checkout offers you the option to select when you want your money to be sent to you, and of course you have to reach a certain amount so they can send you the money. for example, you can't ask them to send you the $10 you just got selling a product, but rather wait till it's at least $50.

I have yet to try any of them, but from visuals/interface point of view, i found 2Checkout is more suitable (to me), because their interface and interaction with customers (you can check their demo) is something i'd like my customers to use.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Seems like you may have found what you are looking for. Do try to update the thread once in awhile on how it goes. Thanks


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

can you check with your local bank to see if they offer anything? and what are other businesses in Bahrain doing? maybe you can ask them directly to see what they use.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

TeesForChange said:


> can you check with your local bank to see if they offer anything? and what are other businesses in Bahrain doing? maybe you can ask them directly to see what they use.


i did check locally.. there are only 2 banks that offers payment gateways, but you can't apply to any of them if you don't own a business.. as i said earlier, you can't even have a side business if you're an employee already.


----------

